# Help Needed OC (P5Q-E and E8400)



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

__

P5Q-E
E8400
*4 GB TWIN 2X 4096 - 8500 C5DF G*

i am using these settings :
AI Overclock tuner: MANUAL 
CPU Ratio Setting: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 420
PCI-E Frequency: 100 
FSB Strap to North Bridge: 400
DRAM Frequency: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: AUTO 
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: AUTO 
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: AUTO 
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: AUTO 
DRAM Timing Control: AUTO 

1st Information: 5-5-5-18-3-54-6-3 
2nd Information: 8-3-5-4-6-4-6 
3rd Information: 14-5-1-6-6 

DRAM Static Read Control: DISABLED
DRAM Read Training: DISABLED
MEM. OC Charger: ENABLED
AI Clock Twister: AUTO
AI Transaction Booster: AUTO

CPU Voltage: 1.32
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): Auto 
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): Auto 
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
FSB Termination Voltage: AUTO 
DRAM Voltage: Auto
NB Voltage: Auto
NB GTL Reference: Auto 
SBridge Voltage: Auto
PCIE SATA Voltage: AUTO 

Load Line Calibration: AUTO 
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled 
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO 
NB Clock Skew : AUTO 
CPU Margin Enhancement: OPTIMIZED

Advanced Settings
C1e: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled
Intel(r) Virtualization tech: Disabled
CPU TM Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled

I am Getting "Overclocked Failed" Error. Can anyone SUggest anything


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

i think you cpu voltage is too high my e8400 on my asus rampage formula is at 1.218v


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

look in cpu-z ............ is your cpu stepping a GO or C0 ???????


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

linderman said:


> look in cpu-z ............ is your cpu stepping a GO or C0 ???????


Yes, Its C0


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

have you tried overclocking with the cpu voltage on "auto"


----------

